
Don’t let where you work define you - nsainsbury
https://nsainsbury.svbtle.com/dont-let-bigco-define-you
======
Normal_gaussian
Not everyone has strong, well considered, opinions about the larger world. In
fact, with any opinion, it is common to initially take the stance of those you
trust.

Also bear in mind that forming defensible opinions is very hard and time
consuming, yet the human reward of presenting and discussing them is very
real. Philosophising and politicking are very real hobbies.

There is only so much time for any given activity; it makes sense to forgive
those who reap the benefits of their employers well designed opinions in the
same way I ask chefs to forgive my use of preordained recipes and easily
accessible ingredients.

As to the betrayal of an employer? The ease with which I can swap between
supermarkets likely matches the ease with which they can swap their
argumentative position.

